

MTV wants engineering students for reality tv show - chris11
http://lycos.oodle.com/view/MTV-Seeking-Student-Engineers/1437136309/usa/
Apparently MTV is doing a reality t.v. about student engineers who pull off clever stunts and hacks. They are describing it as Myth Busters meets. I just heard about it from the engineering department at my school so I don't know a lot about it, but it sounds interesting.
======
chris11
Apparently MTV is doing a reality t.v. about student engineers who pull off
clever stunts and hacks. They are describing it as Myth Busters meets. I just
heard about it from the engineering department at my school so I don't know a
lot about it, but it sounds interesting.

